# LH Critique for Fun!



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Sunday boredom led me & Tilden out to the driveway to attempt a 1st time "stack". With birds, squirrels and my truck to distract him (he thought we were going for a ride) I feel he did pretty good.

any thoughts?

also, how do i get him to keep his ears erect?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Very pretty, such rich color!

I can never get Kenya's ears to stand if I stack her unless I find something she doesn't know and throw it, like a new squeaky toy or something like that. Then her ears go up for a second b/c she's curious.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

This stack does not do the dog justice. Judging from just the stack, he looks wonky, but then I see his foreground rear leg is really stretched tight as if he were standing "tippytoe," his forelegs are not well under him, and he looks very tense which throws off his back. Any chance at a do-over?

Very nice pigment!


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

I am not looking at the stance because I am thinking of what a hunky coat he is, just like mine.! Gorgeous!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

first time stack good for you and him. his ears might be down because he's figuring what you want him to do. i love his color. get a pro to show you how to stack him. good luck!!!!!


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes I also love his color!


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

What a beautiful Boy you have!!! I love his colors!!!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

yes diana, a do-over is definitely possible. neither of us know what we're doing so i figure once he gets more comfortable, he'll look better.

to everyone else, thanks for the compliments. his color is my favorite part. i knew i wanted a red, but he's one of the redist i've seen (in person).

i dont know of any professionals to help doggiedad - but i'll read up on it a bit and see if youtube has a video to show me.

thanks again









btw - he's 16months 25" 74lbs which his hair keeps concealed!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

so we tried again. he's much more comfortable with me manipulating his body into position, he's just having trouble with the "hold". i dont want to use "stay" or "wait" because i use those commands for other situations. it'd be nice to have a photo of him in proper stack, but its nothing for either of us to lose our patience over... anyway - here are our new attempts.

i took these today, paying special attention to not over stretching his rear foreground leg & trying to keep his front feet under him (thanks diana). of course he was much more interested in the birds and searching for a couple treats i dropped... but i can see an improvement.

better rear.










finally got the ears up.










taken yesterday, better front footing & nice back, but he wouldnt hold his rear - all the shots i got were in motion.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

A stay is a stay is a stay ^_^ 

I use "wait" when I want my dog to stay where he is, but let him know an action is coming and I use "bleib" when I want him to stay put.

As far as your dog goes, I'd like to see a good deal more rear. Underangulated IMO. However, color is gorgeous, pigment is gorgeous, head piece is lovely!

High wither, slightly flat croup. Needs a better shoulder, upper arm appears short to me. Love the ears, nice feet


----------

